# Polish pullet or cockreal?



## RoastedNugget (Feb 22, 2021)

Here's my second polish. I made a separate thread so you don't get confused. I'm hoping this one to be a pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't quite know how to say this but I don't think that's a polish. That looks more like a Brabanter. 

I need some others to weigh in here since I'm not the best with hard feathered birds. 

I don't know the way Brabanters are sexed but for Polish it's if the head feathers are pointed then they're male.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

There is no comb development, but Robin is correct; pointy headdress means cockerel. If there's a chance he is not pure Polish, then there is a possibility that it is a pullet. It doesn't look right for Brabanter-though I am not very familiar with that breed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

RoastedNugget said:


> View attachment 37694
> View attachment 37696
> View attachment 37698
> View attachment 37700
> ...


Welcome to the forum! What Robin and Dan said. Perhaps Brabanter cross, perhaps pullet, interesting patterning. Brabanters are great birds!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I don't see any saddle feathers so I'd say pullet


----------



## Ariel P (May 12, 2021)

I'm thinking pullet!


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Does appear to be a Brabanter. Age? It's a bit young to sex.

Crested cockerels don't always have crazy crests. I've seen plenty with round, smooth crests.


----------

